# Asian Satinwood/Aluminum Herringbone



## JGCIV (Feb 10, 2011)

I have been an IAP member for awhile, but have never felt the urge to post any photos of my pens.  This particular one, although far from perfect, seemed appropriate to post.  I still consider myself a novice and have been turning in my limited spare time for about three years now.

I was asked to make a pen for a retirement gift for my company's CFO.  The only preference given was "silver, not gold" and "be creative".  This is what I created.  It will be presented to her tomorrow.

I lost count at 15 as to how many times this blank came apart during drilling and turning.  That's why a couple of the glue lines are a little thick.  I'm persistent, though, and managed to turn it into a decent looking pen.

This is Asian Satinwood with aluminum roof flashing on a Sedona kit from Woodcraft.  The finish is 9 coats of medium CA, sanded through 600, MM'd, and finally hit with some Hut Plastic Polish.  

I welcome all comments and criticisms.

John


----------



## G1Pens (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice. That is a lot of work, even if it all goes well. When they come apart and you have to reassemble it is even more work, but the satisfaction of sticking with it and accomplishing the goal cannot be beat !


----------



## bobjackson (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow. I love it.


----------



## Nick (Feb 10, 2011)

Excellent job on your pen, very nice


----------



## wiset1 (Feb 10, 2011)

*WOW*

Now That is an amazing piece of art!  To craft a pen in such a manner as to complete a herringbone using aluminum accents is no easy task.  Having just done a couple with accents myself I know this can be very difficult.  I'm sure the CFO will be happy to own it!

 AWESOME


----------



## Drstrangefart (Feb 10, 2011)

That's incredible. Color me impressed.


----------



## bensoelberg (Feb 10, 2011)

That is a great looking pen.


----------



## moke (Feb 10, 2011)

John--
Nice job, your CFO is a lucky man. It is great to hear that others have their segmented blanks come apart!!!


----------



## Jgrden (Feb 10, 2011)

WOW, what a trick.


----------



## JGCIV (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you all for the nice compliments.


----------



## airrat (Feb 10, 2011)

Alot of work went into that?  They should be proud.   Very nice.


----------



## PaulDoug (Feb 10, 2011)

That is really a nice piece of work!


----------



## Toni (Feb 10, 2011)

Fabulous Pen she is going to love it and if she doesnt I will love it!!


----------



## thewishman (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice pen! Love the subtle colors - classy.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Feb 10, 2011)

Very nice i really like the aluminum in there. I can imagine the troubles you had. For me aluminum does not like to stay stuck.


----------



## David Keller (Feb 10, 2011)

That's beautiful!


----------



## boxerman (Feb 10, 2011)

Wow nice pen for all the trouble you had with it.


----------



## wood8ug (Feb 10, 2011)

Great looking pen and the best looking roof flashing I've seen. Outstanding job

Regards
Steve


----------



## OldReg (Feb 16, 2011)

If those light spots are excess glue, I think I'll throw some glue on a pen or two. Definitely adds to it!


----------



## crabcreekind (Feb 16, 2011)

thats amazing never seen anything like it


----------



## gvanweerd (Feb 16, 2011)

well done!


----------



## JGCIV (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks again, everyone, for the comments.  I think I'll try this again at some point, but at a time where there is no deadline.  In all, I probably have about 10 hours in this, most of it in blank preparation.  I had to keep the acetone handy, too, to unglue my fingers from each other.

GO HEELS !


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow love the look of the wood mixed with the aluminum segments.  If you do work like this, I would love to see your other pens!


----------

